# Hobie Outback For Sale



## irsammy (May 20, 2011)

Since I will be deploying much of next year, I will be selling my '11 Hobie Outback. I bought this outback in June 2011 and it is fairly new. Overall, the condition of this Outback is great! Minor cosmetic scratches, no hull dents, no deep cuts. *Sale Price: $1500.00*. This Hobie Outback includes:

Standard Features:

- MirageDrive
- Twist and Stow Rudder
- Adjustable High Back Padded Seat w/ Inflatable Lumbar Support
- Two-Piece Paddle w/ On-Hull Storage
- Large Covered Bow Hatch
- Four Molded-In Rod Holders
- Sail Mount
- Rear Cargo Area w/ Bungee® Tie Downs
- Two 8” Twist and Seal Hatches (patent pending) w/ Gear Bucket
- Mesh-Covered Stowage Pockets

Upgrades:

- Large Sailing Rudder Blade
- Heavy Duty Plug-in Kayak Cart
- Bungee Paddle Leash
- (2) Rod Holder Extension

Also, I have the Owner's package and original receipt from Liquid Sail and Surf Fort Walton Beach. I have not fill out the Hobie Warranty Registration Card. Send a PM if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

very interested where are you located?


----------



## irsammy (May 20, 2011)

Sorry, I have already received an offer. Thanks!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice meeting you irsammy thanks!


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

ox you bought it?


----------



## irsammy (May 20, 2011)

No problem! Enjoy!


----------



## XWILLX (Jan 31, 2012)

is this still available?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

no sorry I bought it a while back


----------

